# Patch a hole in my roof



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Depending how big the hole,you could probably screw a piece of metal over it.Heres a link that might help http://www.repair-home.com/Replacing_Asphalt_Shingles Hope that helps


----------



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

It's only a round hole for 1 1/2" pvc pipe to fit through. Maybe the sheet metal would work. Thanks for the site link i'm sure it will come in handy.


----------



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

found this website very close to what I will be doing. I figured I would share it with everyone here in case anyone else had a similar situation.:thumbsup:

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/roof/patch1/ventstak/smhole.html


----------

